# Anyone crash after ephedrine



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 24, 2006)

I take 1/2 twice a day -- but notice that I get crashes after about two hours maybe.

Anyone get crashes with it or does anyone know how I can prevent the crashes?

TIA


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmm, I think I might have a slight crash.  But it might be more from the calorie deficit.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 24, 2006)

half of how much, 8 mg?

I crash from the caffeine, E alone doesnt make me crash at all.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 24, 2006)

no crash, but it makes me pissed off when I'm not on it. Don't know why.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 25, 2006)

i get the same as viet_jon which is why i don't use ephedrine too much. i feel my mood is better and i'm more social, could be in my head i dunno but its kindda like being on ecstacy but to a very subtle extent. don't really get it with other stim's either, only vasopro does it to me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 25, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> half of how much, 8 mg?
> 
> I crash from the caffeine, E alone doesnt make me crash at all.




It's half of 10, so I only take 5mg each time.

How do I add the c to the e?  Is there a pill?  Where can I get it


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 25, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> It's half of 10, so I only take 5mg each time.
> 
> How do I add the c to the e?  Is there a pill?  Where can I get it



c is caffeine. Drink a coffee or get the 200mg pills. They're pretty damn strong though, they make me dizzy sometimes.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 25, 2006)

uuuuh, maybe I'll stick with just the e for now


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 25, 2006)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/hp/caf.html for caffeine.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

as said above, I buy 200 mg caffeine pills and 8 mg ephedrine.

Ure dosing is low (not a bad thing BTW, one of those things where less is more) and U could throw on caff. just cut em in half too...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Crazy!  I think I might try adding maybe a 1/2cup coffee with the e in the mornings before my workouts and see if that makes any difference....if it does, I'll go get those c pills!

Thanks you wealth of knowledge you!


----------



## biggirl (Aug 25, 2006)

One NoDoz is better than a cup of coffee and without the jitters.  Why are you taking Ephedrine?


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

Oddly, I dont get jitters from Eph.
NoDoz is 200 mg caff...Just more expensive! 


Edit to add: I think I misread, u were speaking of coffee jitters right?? My bad!


----------



## biggirl (Aug 25, 2006)

*eph and jitters*

Yup, I did mean coffee jitters and anxious feeling.  Still don't know why user is using Ephedrine.  Weight loss?  Could be the lack of calories as suggested.  If it's just to get through the day....then exercise and clean food are your best bet.  Just curious.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 25, 2006)

yes, weight loss and trying to drop some extra bf for a show


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

Of course, nothing like diet for fat loss, but when in deficit and esp lowering carbs during contest dieting, a little E/C kick N boost may help.

Much better /safer than clen!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 25, 2006)

Which is exactly the reason I'm using it


----------



## biggirl (Aug 25, 2006)

How long until the show.  You can do a quick dehydration, cut carbs...all carbs.  Don't do this for long (don't know if this is your first show or not).  You'll be crabby and weak.  For a "quick" dehydration you can drink lots of water the week before (of).  The day of the competition don't have any.  You'll go to the bathroom alot but.. Don't know what you've been doing up until now to get ready so you may be doing this and more.  Good luck!


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 25, 2006)

I dont blame ya... Not fun for the CNS but helps a girl get thru them ass dragging days on low carbs!

Whens the show?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 25, 2006)

November is what I'm looking at!  This will be my first and I have a trainer helping me who's done comps before...plus I have tons of friends on here that have competed that are helping out too!

should be fun


----------

